# Yawn during sex



## Aileron

Been married for 12 years. I am 50, she is 38. I cannot imagine a couple that is happier than us. Last night whilst making love my wife yawned. I didn't say anything right away, but it nagged at me all night. This morning I said "I can't believe you yawned during sex". She said stop worrying and over analyzing. 

For you guys out there: your thoughts...Thanks:scratchhead:


----------



## FrankKissel

Stop worrying and over analyzing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl

She was tired and needed some oxygen.

Why is this bothering you? You should feel good that even though she was tired, she still desired you and had some sexy time.


----------



## Silly Husband

I was going to say something about her being really comfortable with you or a little tired after 12 yrs of wedded bliss (we all know how much work that is) then I googled it for kicks... I wish my wife would yawn more  If it were me, I'd try to stop worrying and over analyzing.


----------



## Mistys dad

Tell her your feelings have been devastated.

And that only an energetic BJ will make you feel better.

:yawn2:


----------



## LovesHerMan

Is the rest of your marriage good? Do you usually have passionate sex? If you feel that you two are becoming slowly disconnected, then this could be a warning sign that you need to re-kindle the romance. If everything else is fine, then I agree with the others that she was just tired, and you should not read too much into it.

Make sure that she is indeed aroused when you make love. Ask her if there is anything else that you can do to please her.


----------



## code7600

You are over-analyzing. Just accept the 'roll' in the hay.
An aileron roll is fine, can't have a snap roll every time.


----------



## Enchantment

Aileron said:


> Been married for 12 years. I am 50, she is 38. I cannot imagine a couple that is happier than us. Last night whilst making love my wife yawned. I didn't say anything right away, but it nagged at me all night. This morning I said "I can't believe you yawned during sex". She said stop worrying and over analyzing.
> 
> For you guys out there: your thoughts...Thanks:scratchhead:


Hi Aileron ~

Yes - stop worrying and over-analyzing. 

Yawning is a common place activity in both humans and animals, and it does not necessarily indicate boredom or fatigue. For instance, when I get on the treadmill to run, I am neither bored or fatigued, but I will yawn profusely during the beginning. Sometimes I am the same with sex. 

If sex is a yawn, you may actually be turned on - Health - Sexual health - Sexploration - msnbc.com

Best wishes.


----------



## MarriedGuy326

Aileron said:


> I cannot imagine a couple that is happier than us.


For that quote alone I would say don't let it bother you.

You are blessed to feel that way about your marriage, I'd trade places with you any day. I know a males ego can get bruised very quickly, try to not let it bother you.


----------



## that_girl

Yawning is just to get more oxygen into the lungs. We do this when tired because the burst of oxygen wakes us up a bit.

But...seems you just took her breath away


----------



## that_girl

and off topic, Every time I read this thread, I yawn. haha!


----------



## Mavash.

Unless this is a regular occurance I say let it go.


----------



## sisters359

Does your wife really desire you, or does she just respond to your overtures? 

I disagree that yawning is no big deal. But rather than analyze, just be more observant. Many people mistake "going through the motions" with being happy. You think you have a great marriage--does she? 

I would definitely not overdo this either--just be watchful for a few days. Does your wife act affectionate toward you? Does she smile a lot? Does she initiate conversations, look to you for ideas, sounding board, etc.? Does she give you her attention when you initiate conversation (and of course, if you initiate when she is already deeply engaed in something, shame on you for setting her up--unless you have some type of crisis you need to discuss w/her, in which case you tell her you need to talk and it's serious enough that you apologize for interrupting). 

Give it a couple of days and consider the overall pattern of her behavior--not specific instances. If after being particularly watchful, you feel confident that she really is happy and engaged in the marriage, then relax. Let it go--it wasn't a big deal.

People should not ignore the little signs. They should just do a "check in" to make sure all's well. Words are fairly meaningless for this b/c most people are not in touch with their own deeper feelings--it takes time and hard work to be that type of person. 

I think everything is probably just fine for you but checking in by paying more attention than usual is never wrong.


----------



## Mom_In-Love

FrankKissel said:


> Stop worrying and over analyzing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: :iagree: :iagree:

Lol, it was probably nothing. Don't worry.  As you said, you cant imagine anybody happier than the two of you. Obviously you've got something good going on by the way you express it. Embrace it and don't think too much about something that is more than likely not a problem at all.


----------



## Aileron

Thanks for the excellent advice...all of you...

You all are correct, I did "over analyze" and worried over nothing.
Yawning during sex was just a first for me. I will probably laugh the next time it happens.

@lovesherman: we are very much connected. Sex is almost always passionate but last night she told me she really wasn't "up for sex" at this moment but gave in anyway.

@enchantment: thanks for the interesting link!

@sisters359:good advice "checking-in". We are very attentive to each other. We remind each other how lucky we are all the time. Never hurts to be vigilant.

Bottom line is I was overly sensitive. Damn male ego... I'm going to put a "Red Bull" energy drink on her nightstand tonight!


----------



## LovesHerMan

Glad to hear it. BTW, love your username--my husband is a pilot.


----------



## CarolinaGirl

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

